# Called off Saturday fishing - cold snap



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Guys will say I'm wrong but I've never seen a good cold snap day of fishing when it goes from 90 to 40 degrees. No squirrels moving in my yard/woods and I see dozens daily, no young deer eating in the lower fields, no turkey moving through wood thickets I see on a normal day.
As much as I wanted to hit the lake with the boat, I'll wait a couple days.. Not looking for just a boat ride. Wednesday should be a (GO) with stable weather .


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Dragline said:


> Guys will say I'm wrong but I've never seen a good cold snap day of fishing when it goes from 90 to 40 degrees. No squirrels moving in my yard/woods and I see dozens daily, no young deer eating in the lower fields, no turkey moving through wood thickets I see on a normal day.
> As much as I wanted to hit the lake with the boat, I'll wait a couple days.. Not looking for just a boat ride. Wednesday should be a (GO) with stable weather .


You're right to a certain extent. I only caught 3 sat, all about 12 in. Fri was a much day, caught 3 over 3 lbs.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I got out yesterday. Had a couple hits on creek chubs but nothing on lures. I hit a couple different spots and the water looked great. There was bait all over but nothing really moving. I was hoping this cold snap would get them moving but it looks like it shut them down. 

I am with you though, after a few days of these temps I think they will be moving pretty good.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

What species we talking here? Was one of my better weekends in a while for saugeye an crappie, fishing 2 different rivers,an a couple of the lakes started producing around here


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

Muskies we’re hitting pretty good at Piedmont. There was a tourney where 29 entered caught 95 fish Saturday and Sunday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

Esox72 wow 95 fish caught in tournament sounds like a very good bite on piedmont last weekend. First off let me state that im a musky newbie and could use as much help as I can get for fall Muskie fishing. 

I’m heading to leesville in the morning to try for some Muskie. I’m familiar with the lake catch a few in the spring every year but never been in the fall. Is it still trolling time or should I cast all day long ? Should I target shallower water in backs of coves or more points and drop offs on main lake ? Any insight on lures for fall is appreciated as well. Thanks tight lines


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

There’s been some fish in the shallow weeds and out deeper
Where trolling works. Whatever you have the most confidence in I’d try and go from there


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Well hit Saltfork yesterday. Water temp was at 57 -61. I worked the marina area off SR-22 up into the first ski zone. Got pretty windy. Only a few dink Saugeye and a couple small bass.


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

Smallie, I’m not too familiar with the bite at Piedmont or Leesville. Was just reporting what i heard. I’m a troller. Was at Chautauqua that weekend and got a couple 20 ft down. Was at WB today and my son got one 15 down. Will fish shallower when I see the shad all balled up but didn’t see many today.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

her dragline how does the lake look depth wise? high? still dark and stained?


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

BABS, 
I went out to Saltfork again today for 3 hours. Wasted time with the wind blowing but worth a try.
Only thing thing you could do was drift with the wind and try to line your boat up in a path over your target area. Seen balls of seemingly fish bait on sonar but could not stay on.

Fished the dam/cabin/upper ski zone area this time. Tried several baits (blades,cranks, divers,paddle tails,spinners&bass minnow. Water is at full pool and has cleared up well in past week.
Still at 56 - 60 temp. I just got beat up from the wind and wore this old man out.

Not giving up !!!


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Dragline said:


> BABS,
> I went out to Saltfork again today for 3 hours. Wasted time with the wind blowing but worth a try.
> Only thing thing you could do was drift with the wind and try to line your boat up in a path over your target area. Seen balls of seemingly fish bait on sonar but could not stay on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info . I was hopping to get out one last time before putting the boat away for winter storage. Last time out the the lake was a mess


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Don't put it away yet. Some of the best fishing I have had over the 50 years of fishing has been in November.


----------

